
Let’s do Befunge-93 (2014) - tosh
http://bef-93.blogspot.com/2014/06/bef-93-tutorial.html
======
MinusGix
Befunge is a fun language to play around with, though I prefer the esolangs
article[1] on it. Its rather enjoyable to play around with, almost like a
puzzle.

Befunge-98 is also an interesting advancement on Befunge-93, allowing more
dimensions (first, and third dimension), and adding a variety of more complex
features. I haven't played around with it nearly as much.

The self-modifying behavior that you may do in Befunge is where I really enjoy
playing with it. A while back I wrote a very simple 'controllable' little
character in a grid map. The language is relatively simple to implement
(though Befunge-98 is way more complex), and I found it a fun project to do
whenever I learn a new programming language. Probably the favorite (online)
interpreter to use is [2]. [1]
[https://esolangs.org/wiki/Befunge](https://esolangs.org/wiki/Befunge) [2]
[http://qiao.github.io/javascript-playground/visual-
befunge93...](http://qiao.github.io/javascript-playground/visual-
befunge93-interpreter/)

------
a1369209993
Link is broken -
[http://bef-93.blogspot.com/2014/06/bef-93-tutorial.html](http://bef-93.blogspot.com/2014/06/bef-93-tutorial.html)
has no content.

~~~
kencausey
Try opening it in private mode (assuming yours is configured to disable
addons) or another browser. It's fine for me in Firefox private mode (I have
uMatrix installed and was too lazy to configure it for the site to work.)
Blogspot has always had some crazy javascript (I think) required rendering.

~~~
a1369209993
It's not a matter of addons or private mode; the blog text is completely
absent from the HTML file.

~~~
kencausey
Yes, because the content is retrieved, presumably from a database, by
javascript.

